# I haven't introduced myself, I'm so rude



## TheUnfinished (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I've been signed up a few weeks and have been enjoying all the information and banter on here.

I live for writing and producing music, so I figured this would be a great place to learn from and talk with like-minded people and more experienced heads - I'm probably out of the my depth at the moment!

Anyway, just thought I'd be polite and say hello.

Hello.

Matt


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Matt, welcome to the forum. You are right...it is a great place to learn.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome... Mick?

I'm hoping lurking about here will help me get my bum into gear and start trying to get my music out there (if I don't get put off by all the excellent compositions I'm hearing on here!).

Cheers,
Matt


----------

